
Pointer-based Binary Heaps - ambrop7
http://stackoverflow.com/a/41338070/1020667
======
ambrop7
Hi, I this is my StackOverflow answer about pointer-based binary heaps.

My current (quite optimized) implementation of the discussed hybrid approach
is here [1]. Due to the "pointer abstraction" which I use, it is somehow
harder to understand at first, so to see how to wire it together examine the
test program [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter/blob/ipstack/aprinter/s...](https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter/blob/ipstack/aprinter/structure/LinkedHeap.h)

[2]
[https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter/blob/ipstack/tests/link...](https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter/blob/ipstack/tests/linkedheap_test.cpp)

